# Whipping Melt & Pours for Souffle Type Product?



## LifeIsTheBubbles (Aug 8, 2012)

Im trying to make a whipped Shea butter soap, but since I'm not ready to use lye on my own, I need to use a premade base. I know you can whip melt & pours, but I've read that they harden up. So how do I get a soft foaming souffle?

I know that there are premade whipped bases, but they all contain EDTA and I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## Genny (Aug 9, 2012)

You want it to be a whipped soap that is scoopable, correct?  

The problem is, even adding 30% oil to mp soap base and whipping the snot out of it, it will still get somewhat hard and have no lather at all.  The more oil you add, which is needed to make the soap softer, the less bubbles and lather you get.  If you're using butters instead of oils, it would be even more difficult since butters are hard.

I know NGC has an Imagine Base that some people use along with mp base and lotion to make a whipped foaming body frosting.  But http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... allon.html
Instead of using lotion, you could always use whipped shea instead.


----------



## KD (Aug 12, 2012)

I have made a fluffy, marshmallow type frosting for loaves of MP soap by adding a clear liquid soap to the melted base and whipping it.  I also found a recipe for Gelati Sugar Scrub Scoops online.  It contains MP base, foaming bath butter, glycerin, fragrance and color.  It is whipped and allowed to set, and can be scooped and shaped to resemble scoops of ice cream.  I made some for Mother's Day, and it was a lovely product.  If you google it, I'm sure you will find it.


----------



## LifeIsTheBubbles (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Genny! The Nature's Garden Foaming Body Butters seem to be exactly what I was looking for   

KD the sugar scrubs sound fun too, thanks!


----------

